# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Científicos de Jaén crean una placa solar que genera el triple de energía que las convencionales

## NoRegistrado

En España hay inteligencia (aunque algunos bajen la media) y ganas de investigar por todos lados. Ahora a ver si se aprovecha y no tienen que emigrar a Alemania.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

